# DVR archive (external HDD) issue - Can anyone help?



## DJ Lon

I recently added the DVR archive (external HDD) to my account. It's a pretty cool feature except I'm having an issue with the following:

Let's say I have "Movie 1" and "Movie 2" saved on the eHDD. I watch Movie 1 and then watch Movie 2. After I'm done watching Movie 2, Movie 1 is erased without any prompts (after about 7 seconds of eHDD activity/light blinking). I've tried everything including hitting "Live TV" after watching Movie 2 and the next time I return to My Media there will be about 7 seconds of eHDD activity/light blinking and then Movie 1 won't be there.

Other then the above, it works fine. I called Dish's techs and they said it's a problem with my eHDD. How the eHDD specifically knows how to erase only one program is something they couldn't tell me. I called WD and they said it's a problem with Dish's software. I am using a Western Digital My Book 320G (WD3200P032-000) external hard drive that is externally powered.

Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## phrelin

I have five EHD's, all WD MyBook Essentials, four 750GB (three filled with movies) and one 1TB. I have never seen this problem nor do I recall anyone discussing this problem here.

I'd wait to see if someone else has a better idea, but I would be inclined to do a hard reboot of my 722 and I would reformat the EHD on my Windows computer so the 722 would reformat it again.


----------



## TulsaOK

DJ Lon said:


> I recently added the DVR archive (external HDD) to my account. It's a pretty cool feature except I'm having an issue with the following:
> 
> Let's say I have "Movie 1" and "Movie 2" saved on the eHDD. I watch Movie 1 and then watch Movie 2. After I'm done watching Movie 2, Movie 1 is erased without any prompts (after about 7 seconds of eHDD activity/light blinking). I've tried everything including hitting "Live TV" after watching Movie 2 and the next time I return to My Media there will be about 7 seconds of eHDD activity/light blinking and then Movie 1 won't be there.
> 
> Other then the above, it works fine. I called Dish's techs and they said it's a problem with my eHDD. How the eHDD specifically knows how to erase only one program is something they couldn't tell me. I called WD and they said it's a problem with Dish's software. I am using a Western Digital My Book 320G (WD3200P0032) external hard drive that is externally powered.
> 
> Can anyone help? Thanks!


Is this a WD My Book Essential? I'm not familiar with that model number.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I have never seen this problem either. I wouldn't even know where to begin to diagnose, as that is a peculiar problem.

Are you sure you aren't accidentally deleting the recording yourself after watching it? You are presented with options to restart, delete, or return to the menu I believe after a playback ends.


----------



## TulsaOK

I don't think there's a way to accidentally erase a recording from an EHD given the hoops one has to jump through to do it. IMO.


----------



## DJ Lon

Stewart Vernon said:


> I have never seen this problem either. I wouldn't even know where to begin to diagnose, as that is a peculiar problem.
> 
> Are you sure you aren't accidentally deleting the recording yourself after watching it? You are presented with options to restart, delete, or return to the menu I believe after a playback ends.


No. When I finish watching Movie 2 and hit Done, Movie 1 will disappear. How this really seems to work is it appears to erase whatever I watched before I watched the current title.


----------



## DJ Lon

"I would be inclined to do a hard reboot of my 722" - Done that

"I would reformat the EHD on my Windows computer so the 722 would reformat it again" - Did that before I installed it

Would FAT32 or NTFS make a difference?


----------



## TulsaOK

No.


----------



## DJ Lon

Kent Taylor said:


> Is this a WD My Book Essential? I'm not familiar with that model number.


It's a My Book Premium.


----------



## TulsaOK

Is there any special software provided with the drive that is still resident after Dish formats it?


----------



## DJ Lon

Kent Taylor said:


> Is there any special software provided with the drive that is still resident after Dish formats it?


There shouldn't be. I bought a 320G Hitachi eHDD from Costco this Christmas (which doesn't need a power supply), transfered the data from the My Book to it, reformatted the My Book in Windows and then when I plugged it into the 722 the receiver formatted it.


----------



## Jim5506

Do a power plug reboot of the receiver and I'll bet the program wil reappear.


----------



## fryguy503

DJ Lon said:


> There shouldn't be. I bought a 320G Hitachi eHDD from Costco this Christmas (which doesn't need a power supply), transfered the data from the My Book to it, reformatted the My Book in Windows and then when I plugged it into the 722 the receiver formatted it.


I have a my book prem, ( black w/ eink display on it ) The drive comes with two partitions. One with drivers and software on it hidden by default and 1 main partition pre formated for NTFS. Check your drive management in windows (cant remember off the top of my head where in macs) and delete the hidden partition then create/format a single partition drive ( simple partition in windows vista/7 ) and then have the 722 reformat it into a EXT2/3 *nix drive.


----------



## MrC

I reported some disappearing DVR programs after playback back from the external HD in mid-May 2009. It may have been related to being connected via the web at the same time. This was the only time the problem occurred.


----------



## DJ Lon

fryguy503 said:


> I have a my book prem, ( black w/ eink display on it ) The drive comes with two partitions. One with drivers and software on it hidden by default and 1 main partition pre formated for NTFS. Check your drive management in windows (cant remember off the top of my head where in macs) and delete the hidden partition then create/format a single partition drive ( simple partition in windows vista/7 ) and then have the 722 reformat it into a EXT2/3 *nix drive.


I did that when I originally got the My Book. I created one NTFS partition and never installed any of the included programs.


----------



## phrelin

DJ Lon - the instructions given by fryguy503 will probably work. There was a whole thread on the Premium begun back in 2007: WD MyBook 750BG Premium - Serious Issues which you may want to scan.


----------



## harsh

I'll take one for the team: Are these movies from VOD?


----------



## DJ Lon

harsh said:


> I'll take one for the team: Are these movies from VOD?


I don't do VOD. These are just regular DVR events. So far I've lost episode 1 of "The National Parks" recorded from my local PBS last Fall, "A Star Is Born" & "West Side Story" from HDNetMovies recorded a couple of weeks ago and "Rebecca" from TCM recorded a few months ago.


----------



## DJ Lon

phrelin said:


> DJ Lon - the instructions given by fryguy503 will probably work. There was a whole thread on the Premium begun back in 2007: WD MyBook 750BG Premium - Serious Issues which you may want to scan.


I read that but there was nothing about the 320G.


----------



## phrelin

DJ Lon said:


> I don't do VOD. These are just regular DVR events. So far I've lost episode 1 of "The National Parks" recorded from my local PBS last Fall, "A Star Is Born" & "West Side Story" from HDNetMovies recorded a couple of weeks ago and "Rebecca" from TCM recorded a few months ago.


And you can still move recordings to the drive?

The only logical explanation I can come up with is that either the EHD directory is screwed up in some way or the 722 has a menu software problem. Without either a second EHD to test or another ViP on the account, it's tough to figure out.


----------



## DJ Lon

phrelin said:


> And you can still move recordings to the drive?
> 
> The only logical explanation I can come up with is that either the EHD directory is screwed up in some way or the 722 has a menu software problem. Without either a second EHD to test or another ViP on the account, it's tough to figure out.


Yes I can move recordings back and forth, no problem. The 2 eHDDs I own besides this one don't need external power supplies otherwise I'd test another drive.

UPDATE

Much to my chagrin I moved the archived items back to the DVR, trotted off to Costco and bought a Seagate FreeAgent Desk 500GB, went through the 722's formatting hoops and am currently archiving again. The test is on. Only one thing bothers me though (besides having to drop $70 for the drive): I'm afraid to lose more programs.


----------



## TulsaOK

FYI, folks report fewer problems with WD My Book ESSENTIAL drives.


----------



## DJ Lon

Kent Taylor said:


> FYI, folks report fewer problems with WD My Book ESSENTIAL drives.


I understand that, but I used what I already had and still had to buy another.


----------



## TulsaOK

Good luck with your Seagate FreeAgent.


----------



## DJ Lon

DJ Lon said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Much to my chagrin I moved the archived items back to the DVR, trotted off to Costco and bought a Seagate FreeAgent Desk 500GB, went through the 722's formatting hoops and am currently archiving again. The test is on. Only one thing bothers me though (besides having to drop $70 for the drive): I'm afraid to lose more programs.


UPDATE ON THE UPDATE

The same thing happens with the Seagate drive so it's got to be a hardware/software issue with my 722. I lost 2 more programs _and_ on top of that it cost me $70 to find out it wasn't my original drive!


----------



## tnsprin

DJ Lon said:


> UPDATE ON THE UPDATE
> 
> The same thing happens with the Seagate drive so it's got to be a hardware/software issue with my 722. I lost 2 more programs _and_ on top of that it cost me $70 to find out it wasn't my original drive!


Seagates, when connected to dish receivers, tend to not lose program so much as to hide them. Unplug it from the 722 and after 30 seconds replug and see if the program reappears. Has to do with the 722's not knowing how to completely wake up the drive after they enter reduced power mode.


----------



## epokopac

tnsprin said:


> Seagates, when connected to dish receivers, tend to not lose program so much as to hide them. Unplug it from the 722 and after 30 seconds replug and see if the program reappears. Has to do with the 722's not knowing how to completely wake up the drive after they enter reduced power mode.


Happens with my 622 as well. A power-off and then power-on of the EHD (plus appropriate replies to the on-screen prompts) restores (unhides) the program list. Seagates and x22's seem to not want to "play well" together.
I agree with your findings of it being related to when the EHD is in "sleep mode" and the x22 trys to "wake it up". Of course, Dish and Seagate will keep pointing fingers at each other.


----------



## GrumpyBear

epokopac said:


> Happens with my 622 as well. A power-off and then power-on of the EHD (plus appropriate replies to the on-screen prompts) restores (unhides) the program list. Seagates and x22's seem to not want to "play well" together.
> I agree with your findings of it being related to when the EHD is in "sleep mode" and the x22 trys to "wake it up". Of course, Dish and Seagate will keep pointing fingers at each other.


Isn't there away to turn off the sleepmode? Thought i read something along those lines, turning off the sleepmode, on the Seagate drives resolves this problem. I thought I read that here on some thread.


----------



## bnborg

GrumpyBear said:


> Isn't there away to turn off the sleepmode? Thought i read something along those lines, turning off the sleepmode, on the Seagate drives resolves this problem. I thought I read that here on some thread.


I think you can do it with SeaTools, which you can download from Seagate.


----------



## Tulsa1

This happened to me the other night with a WD Essential 750.
I watched an archived 30 min. show to the end.
The screen locked up for about 5 seconds and then it was gone from the EHD.
I never had a chance to select anything.
I've never experienced this before.
I figured it was a fluke till I saw this thread.
This worries me a bit. I think I will make a habit to stop before it gets to the end and stops automatically.


----------



## TulsaOK

Tulsa1 said:


> This happened to me the other night with a WD Essential 750.
> I watched an archived 30 min. show to the end.
> The screen locked up for about 5 seconds and then it was gone from the EHD.
> I never had a chance to select anything.
> I've never experienced this before.
> I figured it was a fluke till I saw this thread.
> This worries me a bit. I think I will make a habit to stop before it gets to the end and stops automatically.


ViP622?


----------



## DJ Lon

tnsprin said:


> Seagates, when connected to dish receivers, tend to not lose program so much as to hide them. Unplug it from the 722 and after 30 seconds replug and see if the program reappears. Has to do with the 722's not knowing how to completely wake up the drive after they enter reduced power mode.


I found that out very quickly but that's not the issue at hand.


----------



## DJ Lon

Tulsa1 said:


> This happened to me the other night with a WD Essential 750.
> I watched an archived 30 min. show to the end.
> The screen locked up for about 5 seconds and then it was gone from the EHD.
> I never had a chance to select anything.
> I've never experienced this before.
> I figured it was a fluke till I saw this thread.
> This worries me a bit. I think I will make a habit to stop before it gets to the end and stops automatically.


That's what's happening to me. I called Dish back and got a much better tech and we walked through everything and this incident has now been escalated. He also mentioned that if anyone else I'm in contact with on the web experiences this to call 888-300-4472. The more people with the problem that call, the faster they can find out what's happening. He also wouldn't commit either way but from our conversation I got the feeling that it's a possibility that L623 introduced this.


----------



## Tulsa1

Kent Taylor said:


> ViP622?


Oops, I forgot to include that info. It was on a 722


----------



## dmspen

Has anyone tried using the front USB connection to see if this happens?

One solution...record a couple of dozen short SD shows, then start one of these prior to watching your 'real' show. The SD show would get deleted. Ap ain, but it might work. Just record all Sponge Bob episodes for a day!


----------



## Michael P

When I first got my Seagate 1.5TB I noticed that number of programs on the EHD varied. For example, at the time I had 250 programs, however sometimes the list only showed 249. I went through the list and figured out what was missing. Get this: rebooting the Seagate (by pulling the USB out of the 622 and then reinserting after the prompts), brought the missing program back into the guide! So all is not lost, your "erased programs" may just be hiding.

BTW: I have to do this every time I want to see the program list after the 622 has been off. The entire EHD file list is empty every time I first turn on the 622.


----------



## HDlover

Lost a movie, played it to end and then hit done- GONE. Seems like it was erased. Nothing seems to bring it back to the listing of recordings on the EHD. I called Dish and reported it. Gave them this forum link. Said he'd never heard of this forum! Sounded like he would get right on it, especially if Dish is going to start getting a lot of irate calls of lost precious recordings. Need to nip this in the bud!


----------



## TulsaOK

I was hoping for an easier way to delete programs from the EHD but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Dish97

It's a software issue not an EHD issue. When watching a program off the EHD hit stop. This takes you to the DVR Event info screen. When all info is missing, the program will be erased. Date appears as 0/00. Running time appears as 0:00. The program description box is empty. There is no title and directly under, channel # does not appear. From here select "Done". This takes you back to saved events list. Scan through it and you will notice the program missing. I've noticed that you could select "resume" or "start over" and even with all program info missing the event will either resume or start over. But when "Done" is selected and you back out, that is when the program is erased. As I see it, if this has happened to you and you don't want to loose a recording, your only option would be the move from the EHD to DVR. Watch it and then store back to the EHD. What a pain!  Has happened to me on 3 different EHDs, 2 different brands.


----------



## P Smith

Seems to me dish silently implement another DRM followup, but [as usual] messed up with regular recordings.


----------



## Michael P

Kent Taylor said:


> I was hoping for an easier way to delete programs from the EHD but this is ridiculous.


The last time I intentionally wanted to delete a program off the EHD it wouldn't let me. I found a workaround: restore the program to the 622 then delete.

It appears if you save a protected program you cannot unprotect it on the EHD.

BTW: For those of you who had programs disappear after viewing, were these protected before they were moved to the EHD?


----------



## rcupec

Here is another post above this problem over at Satelite Guys i also have shows disapper search for Prevent Accidental Erase of All shows in the Dish Network - Technical Discussions forums


----------



## hdcl

+1 on the dissapearing EHD programs. Even if you do not hit Stop OR Done and simply hit "View Live TV", if you try to go back to the My Media folder, the EHD activity light spins for 20 sec and when the list is displayed, the last program you were viewing gets deleted. 

This is a serious bug.

This is on a 622 receiver with a SimpleTech-SimpleDrive Pininfarina 500GB EHD


----------



## P Smith

I think it's new rule what dish/content providers invokes recently.

Doesn't matter how hard we will complain, they will not change the policies.


----------



## phrelin

This thread has me totally paranoid ...well... it increased my paranoia. I guess I'll either move things I want to watch back to the internal drive or watch from the EHD on my 612. This is why I want to know what releases like L6.23 do.


----------



## P Smith

That's why dish reject to release any official note year ago ( up to march of last year it came strictly unofficially ).
[just to add little bit of paranoia ]


----------



## TulsaOK

P Smith said:


> I think it's new rule what dish/content providers invokes recently..


It isn't affecting everyone so I doubt very much if that's the case.


----------



## P Smith

Perhaps not everyone using L6.23 and EHD.


----------



## TulsaOK

I am and I'm not having any problems such as those listed.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Same here... I'm having no such problems with disappearing recordings on my 622. I'm using a 1TB Western Digital Essentials drive.


----------



## P Smith

Perhaps you watch different movies.


----------



## TulsaOK

That must be it.


----------



## Charise

No problems here either with 622 or 722 and L623 on both. And I'm sure I watch different movies! 

I had archived all episodes of Nip/Tuck since about September and watched them over the weekend, letting each one go to the end of the recording. I would watch a few, all of them stayed on the HD, and then I'd go back and delete two or three at a time.


----------



## plasmacat

I transferred a half hour show - the making of Avatar - to my external hard for the express purpose of seeing if it disappeared after I watched it. I have a 1TB Western Digital Elements hard drive and a 622 with the 6.23 software. It did not vanish. It was still there after I finished watching it. 
I stopped it with a little over 2min left and then clicked on Done. Clicked on Done again - still there. 
Exited out of the ext. HD and went to watch live TV. Then went back into My Media folder (ext HD) to check again and it was there.
A little later last evening I played the making of Avatar show to the end, clicked Done, and it was still there on the EHD. Exited out to live TV, went back in to My Media and it was still there.


----------



## DJ Lon

plasmacat said:


> I transferred a half hour show - the making of Avatar - to my external hard for the express purpose of seeing if it disappeared after I watched it. I have a 1TB Western Digital Elements hard drive and a 622 with the 6.23 software. It did not vanish. It was still there after I finished watching it.
> I stopped it with a little over 2min left and then clicked on Done. Clicked on Done again - still there.
> Exited out of the ext. HD and went to watch live TV. Then went back into My Media folder (ext HD) to check again and it was there.
> A little later last evening I played the making of Avatar show to the end, clicked Done, and it was still there on the EHD. Exited out to live TV, went back in to My Media and it was still there.


Glad to hear _you're_ not having any problems. After losing a few more programs I find it isn't quite as consistent as following steps such as above. I transfered a new recording of "A Star Is Born" to the archive. Watched it half way through, hit stop, done & screen froze and it disappeared. The day before that "WALL-E" was 1st in my media list & "Amadeus" was last. I watched "Amadeus" for a while, hit stop & when i got the done screen the description was for WALL-E. When I hit done the screen froze and "Amadeus" was deleted (help HDNetMovies can you show it again!?). I've also noticed that the little keyhole for protected programs are on all my archived events; they were not like this a few days ago.


----------



## TulsaOK

You're right. It's very inconsistent. I tested a program at least a dozen times. Each time it was there after viewing. The next time it was gone. I hope P Smith doesn't read this.


----------



## P Smith

Sure, I'm skip it now


----------



## Henry

My 622 is using a Seagate 750 and I've lost two events as described - one as late as last night. 

I don't know how long it's been going on, but I just noticed it. One was a movie and the one last night was a 1hr documentary. In both cases, I finished watching the event and was prompted by the EHD to return to the main listing (Command: Done), which I did. The EHD's event menu came up without the event I had just watched. Luckily, I intended to erase the event in both cases.

I'm not sure if it's related to L6.23.


----------



## TulsaOK

Was the description of the event present when you finished?


----------



## Henry

I was still in the "event screen", Kent - that is, when I selected Stop on the remote, it gave me the options of _Start Over, Resume and Done. _

I selected _Done, _which took me back to the EHD's content screen. No trace of the previously watched event were now shown - no title, no description - no trace. Weird.


----------



## TulsaOK

HDG said:


> I was still in the "event screen", Kent - that is, when I selected Stop on the remote, it gave me the options of _Start Over, Resume and Done. _
> 
> I selected _Done, _which took me back to the EHD's content screen. No trace of the previously watched event were now shown - no title, no description - no trace. Weird.


I think when a program finishes normally and the description box is empty, that's when the program disappears, at least that's what happened on my test. I've tested this at least 30 times and only once has it happened. IMO, once is too many. I no longer trust my EHD not to randomly erase my programs.


----------



## Henry

Kent Taylor said:


> I think when a program finishes normally and the description box is empty, that's when the program disappears, at least that's what happened on my test. I've tested this at least 30 times and only once has it happened. IMO, once is too many. I no longer trust my EHD not to randomly erase my programs.


I don't trust them either. I'm somewhat hoping it's related to L6.23 ... at least that way we know the bug has a finite lifespan. :sure:

So, have you figured out a workaround when the description box is empty?


----------



## TulsaOK

At that point, it's gone. Stop the program prior to the normal finish and I think you're safe.


----------



## Henry

Kent Taylor said:


> At that point, it's gone. Stop the program prior to the normal finish and I think you're safe.


That should be easy enough to do, given that there are credits at the end of most programs. I'll give it a try and I'll be on the lookout for future occurrences. Thanks for the insight, Kent.


----------



## pghDave3017

I had a suspicion this happened a few days ago too but last night I caught it as it happened -- or, more correctly, right after it happened. Unfortunately.

Watched and episode of West Wing in my EHD collection. Did NOT watch it all the way to auto stop but rather I stopped it as the credits started to roll. Got to the EHD DONE-ETC screen and hit cancel as I have always done before. Returned to the EHD's directory and the episode was gone. Gone. Plain old gone.

I'mat 623 as most eveyone else seems to be.

Any reason for me to waste time reporting this the help line? I'll probably drop them an email but don't see any value to wasting time on the phone.

Btw, the 722 and EHD had been power cycled earlier in the evening as I was doing some work on the cables.

Probably unrelated but I've had a spontaneous reboot of the 722 a couple days in a row during the middle of last week.

I don't feel very comfortable to watch archived shows at this time. Disappointing.

Dave


----------



## Henry

I share your paranoia, Dave. It's looking as though the only safe option is to _Restore_ the event back to the DVR (for watching) and avoid playback from the EHD altogether. It's going to be a hassle Restoring and Moving back and forth, but it seems the only safe way to go - or at last until someone at Disk acknowledges that the bug has been fixed.

To your other point, I think it wouldn't hurt to have more people reporting the bug to Dish. At least they'll know it's widespread.


----------



## TulsaOK

It would be nice for someone at Dish to acknowledge that a problem even exists. 
I agree with HDG about the safe option unless you only want to watch it once.


----------



## TBoneit

Silly question maybe?

Has anyone with this issue Tried turning off the DVR once you hit the credits, take a 5 count power up and go look at the EHD as a test?


----------



## Henry

TBoneit said:


> Silly question maybe?
> 
> Has anyone with this issue Tried turning off the DVR once you hit the credits, take a 5 count power up and go look at the EHD as a test?


Not _that_ specifically, TBoneit. I have cycled power on the EHD (not the DVR) after the delete (in case it was an EHD listing update issue), but I haven't seen the deleted event listed again or been able to recover anything.

I sent Dish an email about it. Maybe they'll confirm it and tell me what they're doing about it.


----------



## FarmerBob

On a Mac use the Disk Utility that will allow reformatting, repartitioning (showing that "hidden" partition), and a lot more.

As far as Seagate Drives, I have sworn by them for years. They were my god. Now after having several die on me and acquaintances we all swapped them out for my first love WesternDigital (never a problem ever). Having a Seagate factory near us we took them in and got prorated refunds. Forget Seagate/Maxtor. But if you must make sure you first hook them up to a PC only, and run their disk util to turn off the Sleep Mode that is present and active by default.


----------



## pghDave3017

I've sent an email to Dish on the deletion issue I've seen. Got the first "your mail is important to us" reply. Will pass along when/if I get anything interesting back.


----------



## Dish97

Experienced new twist tonight on this nagging problem. Two programs were deleted at the same time! Lost not only the program I had just finished watching but also one watched earlier. The earlier one was still on the list when I started watching the second. When finished with the second, both were gone when I exited back to program list. Dish getting more efficient at clearing out our EHDs. But HA! HA! HA! Dish. I've started making 2 copies of programs I want to keep. So I still have copies of each:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## pghDave3017

So, I had to call about another issue and I decided to chase the EHD deletion problem with Dish technical support.

I'm recalling now why I a) hate dealing with Dish support and b) consider cancelling Dish every time I have to do so.

Anyway, I am over 30 minutes into the call now trying to get someone to accept the fact that this is a DISH problem, not an EHD problem. Been told a couple times how EHD issues can't be Dish's problem. Hoping to get to someone who understands this is actually a software bug and not a hardware issue.

I'll post an update when I have one.


----------



## P Smith

L6.25 begin spooling - time to ask if the bug eliminated in new FW.


----------



## pghDave3017

So, I really got nowhere with the EHD deletion problem.

They took my information and I'm welcome to call back and check later to see if there's any new information. Geeze. I had to give up. 

I guess I'll wait and see how soon I get the next firmware push and then play some russian roulette with content I don't care about. I wasn't really all that annoyed or angered by this bug before but now I am. Frustrating!

Is there still somewhere online where dish publishes the release notes and/or known bugs for their software releases? I think the idea that they're supporting software -- especially in the case of their DVRs -- is lost on Dish support.


----------



## TulsaOK

The EHD deletion issue isn't consistent, at least it isn't for me. Still not trusting the program won't disappear after viewing even after the update.


----------



## P Smith

Kent Taylor said:


> The EHD deletion issue isn't consistent, at least it isn't for me. Still not trusting the program won't disappear after viewing *even after the update*.


Kent, did you got L6.25 ?


----------



## TulsaOK

Not yet. Just saying that once I get the update I'll still assume that the program *might* be deleted and view with caution.


----------



## P Smith

If you have own connection or could ask some mods here who are in touch with dish, they could add your DVR's R00xxxxxxx to current spooling list.


----------



## TulsaOK

I usually receive it about 10 days after it starts spooling. Except for the EHD I have dedicated to movies, the programs we watch in the evening are "view once" type of programs. If I want to watch a program from my movie EHD I'll restore it prior to viewing and archive it when I'm finished. As long as I know the rules, I'm OK with it. 

Thanks for the suggestion P.


----------



## pghDave3017

You're a better man than me, Kent. I'm not happy to live by a rule that says "I will delete this show even though you've simply told me to return to the main menu and that if you DID want me to delete this file you would have clicked the big DELETE button". I will, however, probably follow the same cautious steps as you. Until I grow comfortable and forget. 

I do -- make that did -- watch a lot of show directly from the EHD. I tend to capture series episodes in big chunks to the EHD and watch them as time permits. Different family members usually view them at different times so the slow copy back and forth isn't really pleasant.

And, I was a lot more accepting of this problem until my "support" experience. Now I'm just grumpy!!

But seriously, any bug that deletes content is not acceptable. Period. A bug that leads to lost user data warrants immediate attention and fixes. Did I mention that I'm really grumpy about this now?


----------



## kadramma

Got to be kidding!! I always thought everyone else had problem. Watched a movie from the EHD, tonight, and did "stop" and then "done", movie now gone. rebooted the EHD, no good, hard plug pull rebooted 722, still gone. Tryed another movie, I did not care about, and it deleted too. This seems to be a problem with 6.23, never happened to me before. You can not get out of it, without losing that content on the EHD. Dish, please fix.


----------



## kadramma

Just got out of a conversation with Dish tech support, and they have no record of this issue being reported? And did not believe me. Not sure if a fix is coming.


----------



## P Smith

kadramma said:


> Just got out of a conversation with Dish tech support, and they have no record of this issue being reported? And did not believe me. Not sure if a fix is coming.


Don't waste your time - send email to ceo AT dishnetwork.com !


----------



## phrelin

L6.25 apparently is being rolled out. See L6.25 now out. Let's hope that whatever it does, it solves the EHD deletion problem.


----------



## plasmacat

I had an EHD program deleted today. I only watched about 15min of a Death Cab for Cutie concert recorded OTA from PBS. Then I stopped it. On the screen that came up I tried to click Done but nothing happened. I tried a few times to click done and it did not take. Finally it took me back to the list of My Media but the show was gone. I went out of My Media and back several times and the show was still gone. I rebooted my 622 (6.23 software) - still gone. *Please note I only watched 15min of this show and it was deleted*.
Called Dish - had a long talk with a CSR who didn't have a clue but said he would bump up this problem to higher level.
Please everyone - try watching shows on your EHD and see if it happens to you. Call Dish. Email Dish. This is serious.
Mods - can you sticky this thread?


----------



## GrumpyBear

plasmacat said:


> I had an EHD program deleted today. I only watched about 15min of a Death Cab for Cutie concert recorded OTA from PBS. Then I stopped it. On the screen that came up I tried to click Done but nothing happened. I tried a few times to click done and it did not take. Finally it took me back to the list of My Media but the show was gone. I went out of My Media and back several times and the show was still gone. I rebooted my 622 (6.23 software) - still gone. *Please note I only watched 15min of this show and it was deleted*.
> Called Dish - had a long talk with a CSR who didn't have a clue but said he would bump up this problem to higher level.
> Please everyone - try watching shows on your EHD and see if it happens to you. Call Dish. Email Dish. This is serious.
> Mods - can you sticky this thread?


I watched Caprica today, with no problems. Granted I wish both episodes did DELETE, though.


----------



## P Smith

GrumpyBear said:


> I watched Caprica today, with no problems. Granted I wish both episodes did DELETE, though.


What SW version ?


----------



## GrumpyBear

P Smith said:


> What SW version ?


Oh, the 622, is still running 6.23 R0082xxxxxxxx
I included just the begining of my Reciever number, as it seems to be outside of the L625, update.
At least from what you posted.

I am highly disappointed in Caprica. Granted "IF" I had wanted to keep these episodes, they would have been deleted.


----------



## Henry

Got this from Dish in response to my email. I haven't had time to test it, so take it with a grain of salt...



> _[From: Dish] _
> 
> _Thank you for your email. We apologize for the inconvenience the external hard drive has caused you. I will be happy to assist. I have included some troubleshooting steps to try to resolve the issue. The following troubleshooting steps were provided for the issue with the external hard drive that you encountered: _
> 
> _1. Connect and power on a multimedia device of a supported size (40GB to 1TB)._
> 
> _2. Verify the hard drive is plugged in and powered on._
> 
> _3. Verify the USB cable is connected._
> 
> _4. Exit the menu then reenter. Press and hold the Power button on the front panel of the receiver for five seconds. _
> 
> _5. Perform Front Panel Reset: press and hold the Power button on the front panel of the receiver for five seconds; then wait for the receiver to reset and power on by itself. _
> 
> _6. Verify the issue is fixed; if not, perform a Hard Reset: Place the receiver in standby mode by turning the receiver off from the front panel power button. Remove electrical power from the receiver by unplugging the receiver from the AC electrical outlet. Wait 15 seconds. Plug the receiver back into the AC electrical outlet and power on. _
> 
> _The following stipulations were also reported by our engineering department:_
> 
> _• Customers may connect the external hard drive to three different receivers. Upon the fourth connection, the receiver will prompt to format the hard drive error 866. DISH Network recommends not relocating the external hard drive._
> 
> _• DISH Network does not support hybrid external hard drives. Hybrid hard drives employ non-volatile flash memory in addition to traditional hard disks. Windows Vista is currently the only known software product to support hybrid hard drives._
> 
> _• Dual drives, RAIDs, or other drives that contain more than one physical hard drive are also not supported._
> 
> _(For more information concerning hard drive connectivity select the following link: __http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/external_hd/index.shtml__. )_
> 
> _If the troubleshooting steps did not resolve the issue, and the hard drive falls within the supported stipulations, we would like to make our engineering department aware of this issue. The issue will likely be resolved with a software update in the near future. We apologize for the inconvenience. In order to get this issue resolved as soon as possible, please reply with the information below. This will go directly to our engineering department. _
> 
> _Thank you very much for your assistance._
> 
> _1. Press the menu button on your remote control_
> 
> _• Select System Setup_
> _• Select Installation_
> _• Select System information_
> 
> _2. Please collect the following information:_
> 
> _• Model ID _
> _• Software Version _
> _• Receiver CA ID R00_
> _• Smart Card CA ID S00 or S19_
> 
> _3. Press the number 3 on your remote:_
> 
> _• The number starting with DNASP_
> _• Bootstrap Version_
> 
> _Also, please include the hard drive brand, model, and size, as well as any additional information you may feel is pertinent._
> 
> _If the steps above do not resolve the issue, you can find complete troubleshooting by using the link_
> _http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiverhome.shtml__ selecting the appropriate model of which can be located by pressing the Menu button on your Dish Network remote, selecting 6 for System Setup,1 for Installation, 3 for System Information this will either be located in Box D or labeled Model ID. Then you may use drop down menus on the top left of the screen to select a specific symptom or error. _
> _If the steps above do not resolve the issue, please use the contact information below to speak or chat with a live agent for further assistance._
> 
> _Thank you for taking the time to contact us. General billing and programming information can be found at __www.dishnetwork.com__. If you have any further questions or concerns, you can reply to this email or call 1-800-894-9131 or you may use the live chat __http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/chat/techchatadvcustform.shtml__ for more specific information._
> _. _
> _Sincerely, _
> _James D. HZK_
> _Dish Network Technical Support_
> 
> _** Please include all previous correspondence when replying to this message **_
> 
> _[From: Me] _
> 
> _Henry wrote, : My EHD (Seagate 750GB) is now deleting events immediately after watching them from the EHD. It is a random event. I first noticed this after watching "The Soloist" from the EHD. When it stopped playing, I selected Done and when the EHD's event listing came up, "The Soloist" had been deleted. _
> 
> _The same happened two nights ago after watching an archived episode of Amazing Planet. _
> _In both cases, this happened after L6.23 was downloaded, although I hasten to add that I cannot positively claim it is being caused by L6.23._
> 
> _DBSTalk.Com is reporting multiple occurrences. These reports can be found at __http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=171321__ . Please note that the posts by HDG are mine._
> 
> _Thanks for looking into this._
> 
> _Henry_


----------



## Tulsa1

HDG said:


> Got this from Dish in response to my email. I haven't had time to test it, so take it with a grain of salt...


That response does nothing more than restart the DVR and will not fix
the problem unfortunately. I have now had several programs deleted thanks
to this bug. Stopping in the middle does not always prevent the deletion.
I have decided to completely avoid my EHDs until this is resolved.
I have lost two special recordings that will never happen again. Thanks DISH


----------



## phrelin

HDG said:


> Got this from Dish in response to my email. I haven't had time to test it, so take it with a grain of salt...


Unfortunately the instructions offered are boilerplate. They don't reflect an awareness of the problem. Communications among Dish Network's various operations is hit-and-miss at best. And...


> Customers may connect the external hard drive to three different receivers. Upon the fourth connection, the receiver will prompt to format the hard drive error 866. DISH Network recommends not relocating the external hard drive.


I thought that restriction had been eliminated. Is this just outdated boilerplate?


----------



## plasmacat

Forgot to mention in my post about the deletion of the Death Cab for Cutie concert that before watching that for 15min., I watched about 15 min of a Coldplay concert (testing new speakers). That program is still there on my EHD. After I watched that I clicked Done with no problem.
But after the Death Cab program, when I clicked Done, nothing happened. I clicked Done again -nothing happened. I tried clicking the other options on that screen- didn't work. Then spontaneously it went back to the list of My Media shows and Death Cab was not there.

Dish just called me - just as I finished posting. I explained again the situation. The woman kept trying to make out that it was my EHD that was causing the problem. GRRR. I explained again various makes do this and directed her to this forum.


----------



## Henry

Tulsa1 said:


> That response does nothing more than restart the DVR and will not fix the problem unfortunately. [...]


That's what it looked like at first glance. I'll be careful to Restore anything I want to watch from the EHD.


----------



## Henry

phrelin said:


> Unfortunately the instructions offered are boilerplate.
> _[...]_
> And...I thought that restriction had been eliminated. Is this just outdated boilerplate?


Yep, boilerplate for sure ... and apparently, an outdated one at that!


----------



## Henry

What bothers me is the randomness of the problem. Some events get deleted, some don't. 

Could it be that some events are predisposed to be deleted? It's almost as though some events are being treated like rentals (watch once and it gets deleted). I think I'll set a timer to re-record "The Soloist" (that's the movie event I lost) to see if that theory holds any water. Anyone else try something like that?


----------



## GrumpyBear

HDG said:


> What bothers me is the randomness of the problem. Some events get deleted, some don't.
> 
> Could it be that some events are predisposed to be deleted? It's almost as though some events are being treated like rentals (watch once and it gets deleted). I think I'll set a timer to re-record "The Soloist" (that's the movie event I lost) to see if that theory holds any water. Anyone else try something like that?


I wonder what could be used to flag that though on a Regular TV series?
Has your system updated to L6.25 yet vs 6.23?


----------



## Henry

GrumpyBear said:


> I wonder what could be used to flag that though on a Regular TV series?
> Has your system updated to L6.25 yet vs 6.23?


Good question - assuming I'm even in the ballpark - I haven't a clue how a rental is encoded.

Still on L6.23, GB. I check it every morning.


----------



## pghDave3017

Clearly Dish's regular support teams are not able to address software questions like this. I guess, equally clearly, there's no way to reach beyond the gauntlet to anyone that may actually GET the problem. I stayed on with several layers of support before the final woman basically "took down my information". I'm sure she wrote my informatin on one of those magic slates that kids used to use. 

I can only hope that somewhere at Dish there's a software engineer (entry level, I'm guessing) or two doing some testing and review of their releases and has an OOOPS moment and realizes what they did wrong and reverses it.

In this case we'd be a lot better off if the DVR was sold and supported by someone other than the satellite company. Sorry, no constructive comments in this note still just venting. Not sure why I'm upset I'm sure the episode of West Wing that I lost will be on again in about 124 more episodes.


----------



## Henry

pghDave3017 said:


> Clearly Dish's regular support teams are not able to address software questions like this. I guess, equally clearly, there's no way to reach beyond the gauntlet to anyone that may actually GET the problem. I stayed on with several layers of support before the final woman basically "took down my information". I'm sure she wrote my informatin on one of those magic slates that kids used to use.
> 
> I can only hope that somewhere at Dish there's a software engineer (entry level, I'm guessing) or two doing some testing and review of their releases and has an OOOPS moment and realizes what they did wrong and reverses it.
> 
> In this case we'd be a lot better off if the DVR was sold and supported by someone other than the satellite company. Sorry, no constructive comments in this note still just venting. Not sure why I'm upset I'm sure the episode of West Wing that I lost will be on again in about 124 more episodes.


You're probably right, Dave. No one at Dish seems able to address this issue with any amount of consistency. I've seen the feedback from a few people here and how it differs from the feedback that I got. It's frustrating, to be sure. They all seem to have different approaches and recommendations/conclussions. One thing is always true, however: they never admit that it's their problem.

I'm sure they'll come up with a software solution to this problem. I just hope it's a bit quicker in coming than the Seagate drive sleep timer issue.

I haven't heard any feedback (vis-_a_-vis this problem) on L6.25 yet ... anyone?


----------



## GrumpyBear

HDG said:


> Good question - assuming I'm even in the ballpark - I haven't a clue how a rental is encoded.
> 
> Still on L6.23, GB. I check it every morning.


Maybe we need a push to get all DVR's in the range for upgrading to the new firmware.
You could be in the ballpark for a flag of some sort, just was thinking, what shows or Broadcasters would want to stop us from Archiving the most.


----------



## Henry

GrumpyBear said:


> Maybe we need a push to get all DVR's in the range for upgrading to the new firmware.
> You could be in the ballpark for a flag of some sort, just was thinking, what shows or Broadcasters would want to stop us from Archiving the most.


It would help if I could get my SW updates a wee-bit faster. Right now it takes 7-10 days after a release before my machine sees it. 

Like I said before, I'm going to re-record "The Soloist" and move it to my EHD to see if it's a program-driven deletion or just a trully random thing. I'll let you know.


----------



## P Smith

If you see your R00xxx and HW ID in that spool metadata, just hold power button on the device for 10 seconds. When it will reboot, turn off by remote and wait for few minutes, new FW will be downloaded into it.


----------



## plasmacat

Regarding flags - my program that was deleted was a Death Cab.. concert on PBS recorded from OTA.


----------



## TulsaOK

I think Dish does little, if any, regression testing. But, I'll admit, this problem probably wouldn't have been discovered as it is pretty inconsistent. But, now that the problem has been reported it should be fairly easy to track down. I'm not convinced that a first level CSR does anything beyond trying to get the person off the phone and on to the next call. I've worked in this type of environment and understand how metrics can affect individual performance. It's a little like watching CSI; do the folks who gather forensic information really interrogate and arrest the bad guys? I don't think so, Tim.


----------



## Henry

Kent Taylor said:


> I think Dish does little, if any, regression testing. But, I'll admit, this problem probably wouldn't have been discovered as it is pretty inconsistent. But, now that the problem has been reported it should be fairly easy to track down. I'm not convinced that a first level CSR does anything beyond trying to get the person off the phone and on to the next call. I've worked in this type of environment and understand how metrics can affect individual performance. It's a little like watching CSI; do the folks who gather forensic information really interrogate and arrest the bad guys? I don't think so, Tim.


That only makes our frustration harder. First you have to convince someone in the first level, and then that person has to have the follow through to report it up the line, only to have the real techs poo-poo the whole thing because they can't re-create it. :nono2:


----------



## TulsaOK

I test this probably 5 times a day and have for quite a few days. It's only deleted the program once. This is really hard to recreate, at least on my 722.


----------



## olds403

Still no word from anyone if 6.25 fixes this or not?


----------



## Henry

Kent Taylor said:


> I test this probably 5 times a day and have for quite a few days. It's only deleted the program once. This is really hard to recreate, at least on my 722.


Same with my 622, Kent, except I've lost two events. It happens when you least expect it, and always when you're not looking for it. Aarrgghh!


----------



## Henry

olds403 said:


> Still no word from anyone if 6.25 fixes this or not?


Apparently not. I posted the question in the DBSTalk support thread for L6.25 ( http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172171 ), but no one has answered it yet. I even went to the competition's thread on this issue, but no solution posted.


----------



## Henry

Interesting sequence of events last night...

- Watched a few minutes of "Serenity" directly off the EHD. _Stop_ped and pressed _Done_. No problems.

- _Delete_d "Serenity" from EHD.

- Watched about an hour of "Hunt For Red October" directly off the EHD. _Stop_ped. The _Restart/Resume/Done_ screen came up with the program description for "Serenity", which I had deleted earlier.

-Pressed _Done_ anyway ... you guessed it: Hunt For Red October has been deleted by the EHD.

I watched a few other programs to see it I could duplicate the sequence with no luck. The consistent thing seems to be that as long as the description on the _Restart/Resume/Done_ screen matches the event you just watched, it will not be erased.


----------



## Tony S

I have been having this issue as well. Last week I posted a thread at SatelliteGuys.com on this same issue.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-forum/201397-shows-ehd-erased-after-watching-known-problem.html

I have also contacted Dish technical support but they have not responded yet. This is a very serious problem and I hope they can fix it soon!


----------



## phrelin

HDG said:


> Interesting sequence of events last night...
> 
> - Watched a few minutes of "Serenity" directly off the EHD. _Stop_ped and pressed _Done_. No problems.
> 
> - _Delete_d "Serenity" from EHD.
> 
> - Watched about an hour of "Hunt For Red October" directly off the EHD. _Stop_ped. The _Restart/Resume/Done_ screen came up with the program description for "Serenity", which I had deleted earlier.
> 
> -Pressed _Done_ anyway ... you guessed it: Hunt For Red October has been deleted by the EHD.
> 
> I watched a few other programs to see it I could duplicate the sequence with no luck. The consistent thing seems to be that as long as the description on the _Restart/Resume/Done_ screen matches the event you just watched, it will not be erased.


Send this event description to [email protected] like you are following up on a problem Dish is working on. They might pass it on to the correct engineering team and it is a good description of a software glitch.


----------



## Henry

phrelin said:


> Send this event description to [email protected] like you are following up on a problem Dish is working on. They might pass it on to the correct engineering team and it is a good description of a software glitch.


Done. Thanks for the suggestion and the addy.


----------



## Tulsa1

I sure do hope my 622 and 722 get the new FW soon.
I lost three more files this past weekend.
Stopping the program early was no help.
3 out of 8 programs I viewed were deleted without request


----------



## hdcl

I am still on 6.23 and this just happened to me again today but I think I may have stumbled on a pattern at least in my hardware that is 100% reproducible. 

I only have been getting dissapearing shows that have multiple episodes and therefore end up in a subfolder on the EHD. I had multiple episodes of Heroes and Dollhouse and those were the ones that got whacked after I pressed Done OR hit View Live TV. Single movies/episodes so far were not affected. 

Some other folks have had single episodes/movies dissapear but the subfolder episodes in my case dissapeared everytime. 

Anyone else want to try to reproduce this?


----------



## TulsaOK

Doesn't work that way for me. I've been watching episodes of early MASH episodes from the EHD. I've got about 30 of them and they're in a folder. Apparently, this problem, like most of them, are very inconsistent and only affects certain receivers.

Just tried it again and the program did not disappear.


----------



## Henry

Kent Taylor said:


> Doesn't work that way for me. I've been watching episodes of early MASH episodes from the EHD. I've got about 30 of them and they're in a folder. Apparently, this problem, like most of them, are very inconsistent and only affects certain receivers.
> 
> Just tried it again and the program did not disappear.


I can vouch for this. It is totally random on my system. I've tried to repeat the problem to establish a pattern with absolutely no luck. It (the machine) decides when it's going to do it ... I'm just in it for the ride.


----------



## Tulsa1

I finally got 6.25 on my 622 (6.23 still on my 722).
I will see if it deletes any files when played off the EHD.
It was deleting files about 25% of time before.


----------



## Henry

Tulsa1 said:


> I finally got 6.25 on my 622 (6.23 still on my 722).
> I will see if it deletes any files when played off the EHD.
> It was deleting files about 25% of time before.


I got L6.25 yesterday morning. I didn't lose anything last night, but that says nothing considering the random nature of the bug.

Let us know how you fare.


----------



## Tulsa1

Tulsa1 said:


> I finally got 6.25 on my 622 (6.23 still on my 722).
> I will see if it deletes any files when played off the EHD.
> It was deleting files about 25% of time before.


I've played various parts of 15 files on my EHD and no deletions so far.
Before 6.25 I would have lost at least 3 of them.
I sure hope this bug is really fixed.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Tulsa1 said:


> I've played various parts of 15 files on my EHD and no deletions so far.
> Before 6.25 I would have lost at least 3 of them.
> I sure hope this bug is really fixed.


NOW that is a report we needed. Somebody that had the problem is now(knock on Wood)not having the problem.


----------



## plasmacat

Today I played part of 2 shows on my EHD which are there to test the deletion bug. They were both still there after I stopped and clicked Done with no problem - so far so good but am still paranoid. I have the new 6.25 on my 622.


----------



## DJ Lon

I received this from Dish today:

_Thank you for expressing your concerns and interest in DISH Network. Customer input is an important tool in our efforts to continuously improve the quality of the DISH Network service.

This is an issue that the EchoStar Engineering team are looking into presently. They have a test bed set up to duplicate the issue. They are indicating that to date all similar issues reported can be corrected by a reset or if you wait for the nightly update the events will reappear. Please let us know if this does not help at least temporarily resolve your current problem.

We appreciate the time DISH Network customers take to email their audio/video quality concerns. Thank you for your patience and for being a valued customer.

Regards,

EchoStar Broadcasting Corporation
Quality Assurance Department
[email protected]_

The above sounds like what happens with my Seagate. If it "falls asleep" and you wake it up, programs are missing but if you unplug it or reset the receiver the programs reappear. I responded to this message and indicated this is not the problem at hand. Will keep you updated.


----------



## phrelin

DJ Lon said:


> I received this from Dish today:
> 
> _Thank you for expressing your concerns and interest in DISH Network. Customer input is an important tool in our efforts to continuously improve the quality of the DISH Network service.
> 
> This is an issue that the EchoStar Engineering team are looking into presently. They have a test bed set up to duplicate the issue. They are indicating that to date all similar issues reported can be corrected by a reset or if you wait for the nightly update the events will reappear. Please let us know if this does not help at least temporarily resolve your current problem.
> 
> We appreciate the time DISH Network customers take to email their audio/video quality concerns. Thank you for your patience and for being a valued customer.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> EchoStar Broadcasting Corporation
> Quality Assurance Department
> [email protected]_
> 
> The above sounds like what happens with my Seagate. If it "falls asleep" and you wake it up, programs are missing but if you unplug it or reset the receiver the programs reappear. I responded to this message and indicated this is not the problem at hand. Will keep you updated.


The problem is that several people have reported even doing hard reboots and the programs are gone. At a minimum, the drive's directory entry is inaccessible or it is completely gone.

*And we now have a report that L6.25 did not solve the problem:*


jpryor said:


> phrelin said:
> 
> 
> 
> So has anyone determined that L6.25 got rid of the EHD deleting bug?
> 
> 
> 
> We have L6.25 and my wife still lost an EHD program this morning due to the deletion issue.
Click to expand...


----------



## pghDave3017

I did a quick experiment this morning and mounted my EHD on my Linux box. I was hoping that maybe if the files had just been lost through some filesystem issues that they might show up in the Linux lost+found directory. No such luck. No remnants of the previously deleted files. Not sure if it'd be more fruitful immediately after an errant deletion or not. Probably not going to find out!

As someone else previously suggested I don't think a reboot, hard or soft, has any bearing on the EHD deletion issue at hand. 

I'll poke around some more tomorrow on the EHD under Linux and see if I find any other evidence but I'm not hopeful


----------



## GrumpyBear

I have seen more people say it resolved the issue. I would like to see more than just one person say they are still having the problem. Prefer more seasoned people that were having the problem before hand, report back with 6.25.


----------



## phrelin

GrumpyBear said:


> I have seen more people say it resolved the issue. I would like to see more than just one person say they are still having the problem. Prefer more seasoned people that were having the problem before hand, report back with 6.25.


I'm waiting for someone to say they (a) had the problem before, (b) they watched directly from the EHD a number of shows to the end, and (c) they didn't lose any.

Seeing that DJ Lon report of an email describing the test bed results implies that Dish didn't solve the problem before releasing L6.25.

I was happy when I saw this:


Tulsa1 said:


> I've played various parts of 15 files on my EHD and no deletions so far.
> Before 6.25 I would have lost at least 3 of them.
> I sure hope this bug is really fixed.


But I'd like to hear he watched a few all the way through. So I'm still paranoid.


----------



## GrumpyBear

I didn't have the problem before, watched 2 Episodes of Caprica, with no problems(wish I had horrible show)

I have now watched Mother Jugs and Speed, as well as 3 episodes of Top Gear.
Nothing deleted, only thing I did different was actually move the EHD between the 622 and the 722. Recorded Mother Jugs and Speed on the 622 and watched on the 722, and recorded the 3 Top Gears on the 722 and watched them on the 622. All to the very end. I can't speak for Tulsa, but I do have a good feeling he did watch them all the way through knowing what the problem is.


----------



## Tulsa1

So far so good
My previous report of no more deletions was after getting 6.25 on my 622.
I finally got 6.25 on my 722 last night and this evening I've played many
files on the EHD and NO deletions yet.
I got spooked a couple of times because after hitting STOP it would freeze
as it did before but haven't lost a file yet.
I have viewed partials and some to the end.
It seems both my 622 and 722 might be cured. (Fingers crossed)


----------



## phrelin

I'm getting less far less paranoid.


----------



## Louigi

I've got 6.25 on my 622 and lost a recording yesterday. I called Dish support and customer rep said HBO and Cinemax recordings are copyright protected and can self delete. Bummer.


----------



## hdcl

That is the most ridiculous CSR explanation I have heard of. So they can self delete from the EHD but not from the internal drive?


----------



## phrelin

Louigi said:


> I've got 6.25 on my 622 and lost a recording yesterday. I called Dish support and customer rep said HBO and Cinemax recordings are copyright protected and can self delete. Bummer.


That's not true. Other than that, it was a good get-you-off-the-phone answer. Sometimes I wonder about Dish CSR's.:nono:


----------



## P Smith

phrelin said:


> ...I wonder about Dish CSR's.:nono:


You're just one from those millions wanderers.


----------



## DJ Lon

GrumpyBear said:


> I have seen more people say it resolved the issue. I would like to see more than just one person say they are still having the problem. Prefer more seasoned people that were having the problem before hand, report back with 6.25.


I have L625 and am still experiencing the problem (which I wrote back in my letter).


----------



## TulsaOK

Does anyone actually know if this was even addressed in the latest FW?


----------



## phrelin

Kent Taylor said:


> Does anyone actually know if this was even addressed in the latest FW?


With regard to that, I have the feeling we're all pretty much mushrooms out here.


----------



## jedipastor

phrelin said:


> I'm waiting for someone to say they (a) had the problem before, (b) they watched directly from the EHD a number of shows to the end, and (c) they didn't lose any.
> 
> Seeing that DJ Lon report of an email describing the test bed results implies that Dish didn't solve the problem before releasing L6.25.
> 
> I was happy when I saw this:But I'd like to hear he watched a few all the way through. So I'm still paranoid.


I have always watched my archived programing directly from my EHDs. I have 3 of them (LaCie, 1TB) and do so regularly. I was not even aware of this bug/problem until I logged on here today. I have not lost any programming or had any problems that I'm aware of.


----------



## Louigi

Perhaps it would help if those posters that lost programming could share some information. For instance ....we could list the name of the movie/show, the source of the recording, and if the recording was on an external HDD (EHDD) or the 622/722's internal HDD.
I'll start it off. I lost the movie "Serendipity" yesterday off a EHDD and I think it was recorded off Cinemax but I'm not 100% sure. Next viewing of a recorded movie, I'll write this info down first.


----------



## Henry

I mentioned this in another thread ...

I have not lost any recordings on the EHD since L6.25, but I will not take that to mean that the problem has been fixed.

My experience with this issue goes back to L6.23 where I lost three events under different circumctances. In all cases I was unable to repeat the failure modes. 

I have been in contact with Dish Software Engineering (thanks to phrelin's advice) and have provided them with my 622's log. I am awaiting their response.

Given the different accounts of failure/success reported by various people now on L6.25 , and the difficulty in repeating a "delete" event under L6.23, I would caution everybody to "restore" from the EHD and watch from the DVR until Dish acknowledges that the problem has been fixed.


----------



## jedipastor

To clarify, I have a 3-year-old 722. I watch archived shows directly from 3 different EHDs, almost daily. Most of these are 1-hour HD tv recordings (mostly sat channels, but a few OTA), but a few movies as well. No problems yet. Just watched last week's Fringe, no issues.

The only problems I've ever had is that sometimes the estimates of HD space available are off, and sometimes the time codes for "resume" are off quite often such that it seems to seldom pick up where I actually left off. A bit annoying, but considering you can search x300, not a huge deal.


----------



## TulsaOK

Louigi said:


> ...and if the recording was on an external HDD (EHDD) or the 622/722's internal HDD.


The issue deals with EHD, not internal.


----------



## kstuart

phrelin said:


> That's not true. Other than that, it was a good get-you-off-the-phone answer. Sometimes I wonder about Dish CSR's.:nono:


So, you are saying that Dish and/or HBO canceled the "this event will automaticallhy delete after 24 hours" program ?

IIRC, this was implemented for PPV movies, and HBO announced they were going to use this.


----------



## phrelin

kstuart said:


> So, you are saying that Dish and/or HBO canceled the "this event will automaticallhy delete after 24 hours" program ?
> 
> IIRC, this was implemented for PPV movies, and HBO announced they were going to use this.


I have HBO movies galore on my EHD's and have never seen a "24 hour" warning and have never seen anything deleted. Doesn't mean it couldn't happen in the future, but as far as I know only PPV & Dish ONLine have these restrictions.


----------



## DJ Lon

I received this response from Dish today (2/16) after replying to the last letter I posted from them:

_I forwarded your email to the Software Department and this was the response they wanted me to forward to you.

I regret that you are having this problem. We have confirmed that this is an issue and are working on a fix. The only temporary workaround we know of is, after you watch a show off the external HDD, give the receiver a front panel reset. (If there is a red "Reset" button on the front panel, press that. If there isn't, then hold the front panel power button in for a count of 10 seconds, and release.)

We will push to get the fix out in a future software release as soon as we can do so with confidence that the fix will fix the problem without creating a new one. I do not have an ETA for the release. I am sorry for the inconvenience, and I thank you for your patience.

EchoStar Broadcasting Corporation
Quality Assurance Department
[email protected]_

Okay. So we officially have confirmation this *is* a problem and it is *software related*. And it only took them 28 days to admit it. :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

DJ Lon said:


> Okay. So we officially have confirmation this *is* a problem and it is *software related*. And it only took them 28 days to admit it. :lol:


To be fair... this appears to be a very intermittent problem, and one that is almost impossible to recreate on demand.

I, for example, have never experienced the problem myself... but I believe those on here who say that they have.


----------



## TulsaOK

DJ Lon said:


> ...confidence that the fix will fix the problem without creating a new one.


That's an odd response from someone at Dish. Even though, some/most "fixes" do create other problems. I've never known Dish to acknowledge it.


----------



## TulsaOK

Stewart Vernon said:


> To be fair... this appears to be a very intermittent problem, and one that is almost impossible to recreate on demand.
> 
> I, for example, have never experienced the problem myself... but I believe those on here who say that they have.


It's happened to me once out of probably 50 tests I've run. I'm glad I'm not the one chasing this one down.


----------



## P Smith

Unfortunately, that message from dish telling us: L6.25 still has the bug.


----------



## phrelin

I thought I'd test the whole problem myself on my 722 with L6.25. Last night no problem. Then I lost a Hallmark Channel movie tonight - not world shattering, but if I watch anything again directly off the EHD it will be on my 612.


----------



## sleepy hollow

I have experienced this problem. However, I have not had it recur if I use the explicit screen options vs. using the remote functions, like cancel. 

By this I mean, when viewing a program from the EHD, the two recordings I lost both happened when I stopped the playback and then hit the cancel button on the remote, vs. the "done" button on the screen. When I go through the screen options, I have not had anything disappear - so far.

I noticed this because when trying to move recordings to archive on the EHD, the screen that comes up with the estimate of time to accomplish the task has a "viewTV" and a "cancel" option (if memory serves me correctly). Well I cannot tell you how many times I hit the cancel on the remote before I realized I needed to select "view TV" for the operation to continue and not be cancelled. It is not well thought out based on user habits. 

The EHD menus seem to have been done by a different group, at least I would guess this to be true. 

Bottom line is that you can make the EHD feature function, but great care (more than should be necessary) is apprently needed to assure it does all the things you expect it to and does not surprise you. 

DISH should attend to this.


----------



## TulsaOK

sleepy hollow said:


> The EHD menus seem to have been done by a different group...


From a different planet.


----------



## phrelin

Actually, I'm sure they just hired some Summer interns....


----------



## Tulsa1

sleepy hollow said:


> I have experienced this problem. However, I have not had it recur if I use the explicit screen options vs. using the remote functions, like cancel.
> 
> By this I mean, when viewing a program from the EHD, the two recordings I lost both happened when I stopped the playback and then hit the cancel button on the remote, vs. the "done" button on the screen. When I go through the screen options, I have not had anything disappear - so far.
> 
> I noticed this because when trying to move recordings to archive on the EHD, the screen that comes up with the estimate of time to accomplish the task has a "viewTV" and a "cancel" option (if memory serves me correctly). Well I cannot tell you how many times I hit the cancel on the remote before I realized I needed to select "view TV" for the operation to continue and not be cancelled. It is not well thought out based on user habits.
> 
> The EHD menus seem to have been done by a different group, at least I would guess this to be true.
> 
> Bottom line is that you can make the EHD feature function, but great care (more than should be necessary) is apprently needed to assure it does all the things you expect it to and does not surprise you.
> 
> DISH should attend to this.


Unfortunately this did not matter when I lost so many of my recordings.
I have always used the screen options when I terminate a viewing on the EHD.
I must have experienced over a dozen forced deletions before receiving
FW 6.25 on both my 622 and my 722. I can report though that since 6.25 was
loaded into both DVRs I have not experience any more forced deletions.
This has been a HUGE relief and I have resumed daily viewing off my EHDs without issue. 
Every FW seems to help some DVRs while at the same time add problems for others.
There are appearantly enough variations in hardware configurations
to cause this.


----------



## Henry

Tulsa1 said:


> Unfortunately this did not matter when I lost so many of my recordings.
> I have always used the screen options when I terminate a viewing on the EHD.
> I must have experienced over a dozen forced deletions before receiving
> FW 6.25 on both my 622 and my 722. I can report though that since 6.25 was
> loaded into both DVRs I have not experience any more forced deletions.
> This has been a HUGE relief and I have resumed daily viewing off my EHDs without issue.
> Every FW seems to help some DVRs while at the same time add problems for others.
> There are appearantly enough variations in hardware configurations
> to cause this.


Was watching the last of the four Caprica episodes I had on my EHD. The end of the episode caught me by surprise and I got the _Done_ screen. I was a bit apprehensive because of my previous loses under L6.23 but I hit _Done_ anyway ... you guessed it, I lost the episode.

So that answers the question about L6.25. And the answer is: It doesn't address the EHD unsolicited deletions.


----------



## Henry

HDG said:


> Was watching the last of the four Caprica episodes I had on my EHD. The end of the episode caught me by surprise and I got the _Done_ screen. I was a bit apprehensive because of my previous loses under L6.23 but I hit _Done_ anyway ... you guessed it, I lost the episode.
> 
> So that answers the question about L6.25. And the answer is: It doesn't address the EHD unsolicited deletions.


Reported this to Dish Quality. They have confirmed to me that (1) this is indeed a bug and that (2) it resides in L6.25 as well. They are working the issue.


----------



## Tony S

I can tell you from personal experience that L6.25 does NOT address the EHD erasure problem. Also, the workaround that dish says to use (front panel reset) DOES NOT WORK most of the time!!


----------



## Tulsa1

That means the FW that corrects this bug will likely return it for me


----------



## TulsaOK

Tulsa1 said:


> That means the FW that corrects this bug will likely return it for me


On the other side of the coin, if history repeats, FW upgrades usually "select" a few to mess with. Maybe you're not selected this time.


----------



## Henry

_{Sigh}_*** :nono2: ***_{Sigh}_


----------



## plasmacat

I watched a movie on my EHD (622) and at the end (before it stopped) I pushed the "view live tv" button on the remote. I did not push stop or click done on any screens. The movie is still there on the EHD. 
Now this may be a one time thing - don't know if it is a consistent way to prevent deletions.


----------



## Henry

plasmacat said:


> I watched a movie on my EHD (622) and at the end (before it stopped) I pushed the "view live tv" button on the remote. I did not push stop or click done on any screens. The movie is still there on the EHD.
> Now this may be a one time thing - don't know if it is a consistent way to prevent deletions.


To my knowledge, there is no consistent way to prevent deletions. The bug is totally random (or so it seems), too much so to take a chance at losing an event. You should consider _"Restoring"_ any event you want to watch back to the DVR. You can always _"Send"_ it back to the EHD when you're done.


----------



## Michael P

I went to view the oldest recording on my EHD last night. I watched 5 minutes, then hit stop. To my horror, a different program's description was displayed on the screen. I went back to "My Media" and that program is nowhere to be found.


----------



## Henry

Michael P said:


> I went to view the oldest recording on my EHD last night. I watched 5 minutes, then hit stop. To my horror, a different program's description was displayed on the screen. I went back to "My Media" and that program is nowhere to be found.


I share your pain.


----------



## DJ Lon

Michael P said:


> I went to view the oldest recording on my EHD last night. I watched 5 minutes, then hit stop. To my horror, a different program's description was displayed on the screen. I went back to "My Media" and that program is nowhere to be found.


What version of software did you have at that time? I've been "testing" over the past couple of weeks with "expendable programming" and now that I got L625 it shows *no program description whatsoever* on the resume/start over/done screen before deleting the event.


----------



## TulsaOK

DJ Lon said:


> ... it shows *no program description whatsoever* on the resume/start over/done screen before deleting the event.


That's what mine displayed, or didn't display, as well. This has only happened once out of many, many, did I say many, tests I have performed. As I said before, I'm glad I'm not the one trying to track down this one.


----------



## P Smith

Can we quantify the words ? 
Like
- many: up to 10
- man, many : close to 100
- many, many, I did say many: close to 1000.


----------



## Henry

DJ Lon said:


> What version of software did you have at that time? I've been "testing" over the past couple of weeks with "expendable programming" and now that I got L625 it shows *no program description whatsoever* on the resume/start over/done screen before deleting the event.


FWIW, I've lost two (that I specifically noticed) events with the _resume/start over/done_ screen showing the description of a previously deleted program. The first while on L6.23 and the second (Tron, last night) under L6.25. I've lost others, but didn't pay attention to what the _r/so/d_ description was showing_._

I don't think (and _Dish Quality_ is confirming) that the software version is the cause.


----------



## DJ Lon

HDG said:


> I don't think (and _Dish Quality_ is confirming) that the software version is the cause.


Oh, really? Would you mind quoting the document on how you know this or posting a link to it? I'm sure there are many of us who would like to read it.


----------



## Henry

DJ Lon said:


> Oh, really? Would you mind quoting the document on how you know this or posting a link to it? I'm sure there are many of us who would like to read it.


Yes, really, and no, I can't post a quote or a link. I promised my Dish contact that I would keep our communications private.

I suppose you're entitled to your doubt, so by all means ignore what I wrote and learn it the hard way.


----------



## P Smith

Wouldn't they told you about glitches in DRM procedures what could be the cause ?


----------



## DJ Lon

HDG said:


> Yes, really, and no, I can't post a quote or a link. I promised my Dish contact that I would keep our communications private.
> 
> I suppose you're entitled to your doubt, so by all means ignore what I wrote and learn it the hard way.


Oh, okay. Let me be clear about this...so you're saying the email reply Dish sent me was a lie to blow me off and your "contact" is in the know regarding this issue?


----------



## Henry

P Smith said:


> Wouldn't they told you about glitches in DRM procedures what could be the cause ?


What's a DRM?


----------



## Henry

DJ Lon said:


> Oh, okay. Let me be clear about this...so you're saying the email reply Dish sent me was a lie to blow me off and your "contact" is in the know regarding this issue?


My EHD had the problem using L6.23. That's when I wrote to them. I got the same answer you got. Shortly thereafter, I lost an event while under L6.25.

Believe what you want. I have no intention of violating my contact's confidence.


----------



## DJ Lon

HDG said:


> Believe what you want. I have no intention of violating my contact's confidence.


And I wouldn't ask you to.

I find it amusing how you've suddenly done a 180° regarding your previous post. With all things considered, a solution is now clear to me: All you need to do is tell your in the know contact that knows it's not a software issue to now do what is necessary to fix this issue a.s.a.p. and then we can put this thread to bed.


----------



## Henry

DJ Lon said:


> And I wouldn't ask you to.
> 
> I find it amusing how you've suddenly done a 180° regarding your previous post. With all things considered, a solution is now clear to me: All you need to do is tell your in the know contact that knows it's not a software issue to now do what is necessary to fix this issue a.s.a.p. and then we can put this thread to bed.


OK, I see we're mincing words. I don't see a 180 here. My contact said "the bug still exists in L6.25."

So, in order not to mince: *IT IS* a software issue and *it will* take software to correct it. All my contact was doing was being polite enough to say that *L6.25* did not address or correct this issue; and from that I infer that it was introduced on an earlier version of the software and has been carried over to L6.25.

My contact has already said they are looking tor a solution to the problem. I said that in the same post you linked to.


----------



## phrelin

Just for the record then, this thread reflecting the problem of unwanted EHD content deletion began right after L6.23 was spooled and the problem has continued in L6.25, Dish reps have acknowledged this and Engineering is working on it.


----------



## Henry

phrelin said:


> Just for the record then, this thread reflecting the problem of unwanted EHD content deletion began right after L6.23 was spooled and the problem has continued in L6.25, Dish reps have acknowledged this and Engineering is working on it.


That is my understanding as well, although I'm not certain when it started. I did first notice it while on L6.23 when my EHD deleted my copy of _The Soloist._


----------



## DJ Lon

phrelin said:


> Just for the record then, this thread reflecting the problem of unwanted EHD content deletion began right after L6.23 was spooled and the problem has continued in L6.25, Dish reps have acknowledged this and Engineering is working on it.


Thanks for the recap; I think that just about covers it.  I have to work late Monday, are you available for the Charlie Chat recap so I won't miss anything? LOL


----------



## TulsaOK

Maybe we need to "follow the money".


----------



## Tulsa1

I am sorry you lost Tanner


----------



## Kevin Brown

This is a weird problem. I only ever used to use my EHD for archiving, but as my receiver's drive gets more and more filled up, I'm playing more stuff of my EHD. Over the last month or two, I've watched maybe 18 episodes of Rescue Me from my EHD. I became aware of the deleting problem maybe 10 episodes ago, and over the weekend, I tried to make it happen, and it hasn't. I normally stop an episode before the end, and get out of the menu by pressing Done, and I tried watching all the way until the end, and once, I partially watched an episode and resumed later, but I still haven't seen the problem, knock on wood. 

I'm wondering if there's some difference in how we have our units configured? If it's a particular hardware rev/software combination, HDMI vs RCA, etc.

Not that I want to occur on mine, but it's almost more scary *waiting* for it to happen, if it's ever going to, than just transferring recordings back to my DVR to watch them as a preventative measure *knowing* that it could happen. If any of that makes sense ...


----------



## P Smith

Most likely it's DRM glitches. Could be complicated issue, because sometimes STB getting corrupted data in case of rain or power fluctuation on board of sat.


----------



## Henry

Kevin Brown said:


> This is a weird problem. I only ever used to use my EHD for archiving, but as my receiver's drive gets more and more filled up, I'm playing more stuff of my EHD. Over the last month or two, I've watched maybe 18 episodes of Rescue Me from my EHD. I became aware of the deleting problem maybe 10 episodes ago, and over the weekend, I tried to make it happen, and it hasn't. I normally stop an episode before the end, and get out of the menu by pressing Done, and I tried watching all the way until the end, and once, I partially watched an episode and resumed later, but I still haven't seen the problem, knock on wood.
> 
> I'm wondering if there's some difference in how we have our units configured? If it's a particular hardware rev/software combination, HDMI vs RCA, etc.
> 
> Not that I want to occur on mine, but it's almost more scary *waiting* for it to happen, if it's ever going to, than just transferring recordings back to my DVR to watch them as a preventative measure *knowing* that it could happen. If any of that makes sense ...


There's a post on SatGuys that says that it only happens after you've already watched one program or deleted one from the EHD. Usually the bug strikes on the second event but no the 3rd, 4th or 5th, and it doesn't seem to matter how you exit the event or EHD. Weird.


----------



## Kevin Brown

HDG said:


> There's a post on SatGuys that says that it only happens after you've already watched one program or deleted one from the EHD. Usually the bug strikes on the second event but no the 3rd, 4th or 5th, and it doesn't seem to matter how you exit the event or EHD. Weird.


Interesting. I watched the last 5 hours over the weekend, and I think I did 2 + 1 + 2, but there might have been some regular TV viewing in between each of those sets of 2.


----------



## TulsaOK

It affects different units differently. I haven't heard a rock solid pattern from anyone. I'm sure Dish would like to hear one.


----------



## Henry

What caught my eye on this post is that the poster said it was repeatable. That's the one thing most of us have not been able to do. 

But, Kent is right... what works for one may not work for others.


----------



## Tulsa1

One thing predictable about these DVRs is they are not


----------



## Louigi

Watched a couple of archived movies off my external HDD...no problems today after losing several titles in the past. :hurah:


----------



## Henry

Louigi said:


> Watched a couple of archived movies off my external HDD...no problems today after losing several titles in the past. :hurah:


Keep your fingers crossed. As for me, I'll keep restoring what I want to watch until Dish says they've fixed the bug.


----------



## langlin

I've been folowing this thread all along and I just had my first auto erase on the EHD. We watch all programming from the EHD so it's amazing that we just now had the problem raise it's head. rebooting after each viewing is not an option for us since we are almost always recording at the same time as watching.

As a side note, we still have an occasional recording that is only half there, almost always from CBS station thrugh Satellite, and we still have the problem of freezing the signals when erasing from the hard drive. The freezing is easily worked around by not erasing while recording but the other two problems don't have a work around I can use.


----------



## Henry

Got an email from my engineering source at E* this morning. L6.27 is spooling and it contains a fix for the EHD deletions issue. My 622 is way down on the spool list so I won't get it until some time next week. 

If you get L6.27, and if you've experienced the EHD deletions issue, please post the results of your testing here.


----------



## thehunlf

This is issue is further discussed on this forum and it appears that the version 6.27 is fixing the deletion issue. 

h**p://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-forum/201397-shows-ehd-erased-after-watching-known-28.html 

Hope it is OK to reference this other forum, but it is about the same issue.


----------



## Henry

thehunlf said:


> _[...]_ Hope it is OK to reference this other forum, but it is about the same issue.


You wouldn't be the first to do so.


----------



## ghasi123

Hi,

I wnet through 3-4 pages of post and not sure if the problem reported here is same as when I am facing or it is something else?

Recently I added EHD on my account... I am using WD green 2TB disk in UBS docking station on my receiver...

I am mainly using EHD to backup some of the Programming I want to keep for future viewing...

Last night I was watching one of the eposide of LIFE from EHD, while watching eposide I got some call and I had to leave and I hit the Receiver power off on remote to shut off receiver and went out... when I came back the eposide I was watching was not on the EHD...

Today I did two seperate test recording and moved them to EHD and I again hit the power button (on remote) while wahting these recordings from EHD... and both time recording disappeared...

Has any one experienced similar issue? or this is some thing I am doing wrong?

Thanks,
G


----------



## TulsaOK

:welcome_s ghasi123.
Sounds like this issue is repeatable. You might try just hitting Stop prior to placing your receiver in Standby. If this happens every time, it might be an issue that should be reported to technical support. I think I'll test this tomorrow.


----------



## Henry

ghasi123;

If you're still on L6.25, this is probably another manifestation of the same bug. Dish is saying that the L6.27 release now spooling is supposed to correct this. I'm still waiting for my 622 to download it, so I can't confirm this yet.


----------



## plasmacat

A couple of weeks ago I recorded Curious Case of Benjamin Button (off EPIX) (I had 6.27 on my 622). I then transferred it to my EHD. At the time I did not check if it was actually on my EHD.
Last night I go to watch it and it is nowhere to be found. Not on my 622, not on the EHD. WTF?


----------



## Henry

plasmacat said:


> A couple of weeks ago I recorded Curious Case of Benjamin Button (off EPIX) (I had 6.27 on my 622). I then transferred it to my EHD. At the time I did not check if it was actually on my EHD.
> Last night I go to watch it and it is nowhere to be found. Not on my 622, not on the EHD. WTF?


I have a 622 with L627. I have not lost any programs on either the 622 or the EHD since L627 was downloaded.

Is it possible that someone else in your household deleted it?

It's been my experience that when you perform a transfer, the 622 will delete the program only after there has been a successful transfer, and vice-versa. If you were to stop in mid transfer (power off or unplugging the EHD, etc.) the original copy should remain on the source drive.


----------



## plasmacat

Henry said:


> Is it possible that someone else in your household deleted it?
> 
> .


No - I live alone.


----------



## TulsaOK

That cat looks guilty.


----------



## Henry

plasmacat said:


> No - I live alone.


Sorry, had to ask.


----------



## FarmerBob

fryguy503 said:


> . . . (cant remember off the top of my head where in macs)


If this hasn't been answered yet . . . It's Menu Bar > Go > Utilities > Disk Utility.app. This app will let you see the partition makeup, erase and repartition a drive.

. . . if it has been posted . . . never mind.

P.S.
There is no Mac software from Saegate (as of yet or that I know of) to turn off the sleep issue that is even causing computer connected problems. I have an SG external that goes to sleep during backups and corrupts them. Am in the process of archiving to a WD (My personal fav) 1.5TB, and will will run the Windows software to hopefully turn off this "feature". As I have read you can or need to do.


----------

